# Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....



## celler (29. Juni 2010)

So, ich habe mich nun dazu durch gerungen doch den Bootsführerschein zu machen bevor ich das erste mal allein in See steche.
Kann mir einer von euch evt Tipps geben, wie,wann und wo ich sowas machen kann. Evt hat auch einer nen ca. Preis im Kopf?
Laut dem was ich gefunden habe, bin ich da mit ca. 200 Euro dabei (Küste und See)
Hab da ein Angebot gefunden in dem alles nur online gemacht wird..
Ist sowas tauglich oder sollte ich lieber die Schulbank drücken?
Ist es sinnvoll gleich alles 3 Führerscheine zu machen (Binnen, See und Küste)

Ich wäre euch für alle Tipps dazu sehr dankbar...

Ps: komme aus dem Raum Hannover

LG Matze


----------



## Franky (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Meinst Du mit "Küste" den SKS? Das ist zwar ein toller Zusatz zum Bootsführerschein "See", für den man auch ordentlich büffeln und Praxis abliefern muss (300 sm in Küstengewässern unter Segeln).
Die Kombi "Binnen" und "See" ist dagegen sinnvoll, wenn Du in die Verlegenheit kommst, auch in Binnenwasserstraßen mehr als 5 PS bewegen zu wollen. In Berlin meine ich, ist der generell Pflicht auch bei weniger als 5 PS an der Schraube. So würdest Du eine praktische Prüfung "umgehen", da die Seepraxis der Binnenpraxis angerechnet wird. Andersrum nicht!
Ich meine auch, dass das ohne "Schulbank" und Fahrstunden nicht möglich ist, wenn einem der Umgang mit einem Motorboot und die Manöver komplett fremd sind. Unklarheiten gibt es in der Thematik genug, auch wenn man mit purer Auswendiglernerei die Theorie wuppen kann.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Moin Matze,

also wenn du ein Angebot bekommst (200,-Euro See & Binnen), dann schick mir doch mal bitte die Adresse / Link......das wäre echt supergünstig. Angebotehabe ich bekommen, wo beide Scheine (See&Binnen) ca. 500,- Euro (inkl. Prüfungsgebühr u.s.w. u.s.w.) kosten und das fand ich schon echt günstig......#c Ach ja, schönen Gruss noch vom nemles, war am Sonntag unter anderem mit ihm auf Makrelentour....:q


----------



## Reisender (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> also wenn du ein Angebot bekommst (200,-Euro See & Binnen), dann schick mir doch mal bitte die Adresse / Link......das wäre echt supergünstig. Angebotehabe ich bekommen, wo beide Scheine (See&Binnen) ca. 500,- Euro (inkl. Prüfungsgebühr u.s.w. u.s.w.) kosten und das fand ich schon echt günstig......#c Ach ja, schönen Gruss noch vom nemles, war am Sonntag unter anderem mit ihm auf Makrelentour....:q




Ich glaube es so zu verstehen, das es per Online geht !!
Wie son Fernstudium.......


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich glaube es so zu verstehen, das es per Online geht !!
> Wie son Fernstudium.......


 
Ah....Danke, OK........das ist das wohl eine Art "Prüfungsvorbereitung" (wie bei der Volkshochschule), wo dann praktische Fahrstunden und Prüfungsgebühren noch dazu kommen ??!!|rolleyes


----------



## Reisender (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ah....Danke, OK........das ist das wohl eine Art "Prüfungsvorbereitung" (wie bei der Volkshochschule), wo dann praktische Fahrstunden und Prüfungsgebühren noch dazu kommen ??!!|rolleyes



Das nehme ich auch an !!

Aber ich habe was gefunden bei ihn : 

http://www.sailing-yachting.de/125-1-plz-6-region-hessen-und-rheinland-pfalz-und-saarland.php

Der Werratalsee liegt bei _Eschede_ und hat eine Größe von etwa 90 Hektar. *...* _Bootsführerschein_, Sportbootführerschein, Jetski - Gute Ausbildung und sicher *...*


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Hi Reisender,

der Werratal See liegt bei *Eschwege*, leider nicht bei *Eschede.....*wäre dann für uns hier im Celler Raum einfach  :q. Eschwege ist ca. 200 km von Celle, und ca. 230 von Eschede entfernt.......#c..........


----------



## Reisender (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Reisender,
> 
> der Werratal See liegt bei *Eschwege*, leider nicht bei *Eschede.....*wäre dann für uns hier im Celler Raum einfach  :q. Eschwege ist ca. 200 km von Celle, und ca. 230 von Eschede entfernt.......#c..........



Da habe ich dann einen fehler.....danke das du mir das gesagt hast !! #h#h#h#h


----------



## Angelklinge (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Hi!
Also 200 € für beide Scheine wäre ja ein Geschenk. Ich habe für beide Scheine komplett mit Fahrstunden, Prüfungsgebühren und Lehrmaterial knapp 610€ bezahlt. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das man wenn man so wie ich sich von einer Jachtschule vorbereiten lässt und auch dort die Fahrstunden absolviert wesentlich günstiger an beide Scheine ran kommt. Würde auch immer wieder in diese Jachtschule gehen um mich für soetwas vorbereiten zu lassen, man kann da anscheinend nicht jede Schule empfehlen. Bei meiner Binnenprüfung wurde von Leuten ( die keine Jachtschule besitzen sondern nur Leute aus ihrem Verein vorbereiten) erzählt das es bei der letzten Prüfung wo sie anwesend waren von einer Jachtschule alle Prüflinge durchgefallen sein sollen. Es gibt aber auch möglichkeiten sich im www vorzubereiten das haben bei uns viele zum zusätzlichen lernen genutzt. Würde auch empfehlen See und Binnen zu machen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

@Reisender, kein Ding.#6.....ich habe Celler gerade eine Adresse hier aus dem Kreis Celle geschickt.......und werde Kollegen von mir fragen, die haben auch komplett beide Scheine (See & Binnen) für 500,-Euro gemacht........#c|rolleyes


----------



## holly08 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Hi Matze,
Habe meinen binnen und see Schein im Januar in Hamburg gemacht.Yachtschule Buhlheller. Kosten 385;00 für einen Wochenend Lehrgang ( FR. SA. SO. ) und inklusive Prüfungsgebühr.Fahrstunde für praktische hat er vermittelt( 30 Euro pro Übungsfahrt). Bin direkt vor der praktischen noch schnell ne Runde gefahren und habe dann auf demselben Boot die Prüfung gemacht.Für Theorie hab ich ne woche im net 
http://www.tim-koester.de/   gebüffelt.Hat alles hingehauen und war günstig.:vik:War aber gut das ich beim Lehrgang alles mal gehört hatte, ganz ohne dem wirds glaub ich schwierig.
Wünsche Dir schon mal viel Erfolg#h


----------



## celler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

So ich danke euch erst mal recht herzli9ch für die ganzen Infos.
Ich habe da wohl voll in Sack gehauen mit meinem Angebot, leider find ich die Seite auch nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe.
Naja, Fakt ist, die beiden Scheine kosten um die 500 Euro.

Will jetzt nicht jedes einzelne Post zitieren.
Im großen und ganzen habt ihr mir alle Infos gegeben.

Ich würde auch , wenn dann beide Scheine Machen. (See und Binnen)
Sollte doch bestimmt für meine Zwecke reichen???
Bisschen auf der Ostsee mrum schippern und evt mal in nem Fluß...

@Rolf
Dann lass uns doch zusammen tun, wenn du auch Interesse an dem Schein hast, dann wäre es auch nicht so teuer wenn wir ihn evt in Hamburg machen


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Mach mal beide, was man hat das hat man.
Hier gibt es Lernstoff, http://www.tim.sf-ub.de/www2/indexp.php?ITEM=down,LINK=index.php

und gekostet hat es mich damals knappe 500 Eier.


----------



## celler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Hat vielleicht einer von euch noch irgend welch Unterlagen bzw irgen welch Stoff zum lernen, dann brauch ich mir das nicht alles neu kaufen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Matze hast Du mal auf meinen Link geklickt?


----------



## M_Marc (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Auf der bekannte Buchautor Rolf Dreyer bietet Onlinekurse an. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht wenn man zeitlich knapp bemessen ist und keine Kurse besuchen kann.
http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/

#h


----------



## celler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Matze hast Du mal auf meinen Link geklickt?


 
Jep hab ich .........;-)
Danke dir dafür ....
Konnte ihn nur auf der Arbeit nicht öffnen 



M_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der bekannte Buchautor Rolf Dreyer bietet Onlinekurse an. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht wenn man zeitlich knapp bemessen ist und keine Kurse besuchen kann.
> http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/
> 
> #h


 
Genau die Seite meine ich...
Schaut euch da mal die Preise an...!!!


----------



## KaLeu (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Hallo,

probier mal "yachtschule sehnde" aus.

MfG


KaLeu


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

In Celle gabs doch auch ne Fahrschule, die immer Kurse angeboten hat. Die war in dieser kleine Verbindungsgasse von der Alten Grenze zur Fuhsestr.
Ich hab meinen Schein bei Dulkys in Eicklingen gemacht - aber den gibts sicher schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## Yupii (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Also, ich hab den Schein SBF-See hier in Celle bei der VHS gemacht. Der hätte komplett ca. 370 Euronen  ( incl. komplettem Material, " Fahrstunden, Prüfungsgebühren ) gekostet. Du kannst von mir zum Lernen das Buch, die Prüfungsbögen (jungfräulich) und Karten geliehen bekommen. Nur das Navigationsbesteck hatte ich auch ausgeliehen. Ach ja, ich wohne in Westercelle.


----------



## Yupii (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



Dolfin schrieb:


> In Celle gabs doch auch ne Fahrschule, die immer Kurse angeboten hat. Die war in dieser kleine Verbindungsgasse von der Alten Grenze zur Fuhsestr.
> Ich hab meinen Schein bei Dulkys in Eicklingen gemacht - aber den gibts sicher schon lang nicht mehr.



das war wohl Drews (Kronestrasse ) gewesen#c


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



celler schrieb:


> Ich würde auch , wenn dann beide Scheine Machen. (See und Binnen)



gute Idee ! mach ja beide zusammen wenn du schon mal dabei bist !!!


----------



## Yupii (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

eine Möglichkeit wäre den SBF-See zu machen, innerhalb eines Jahres den Binnen hinterher, dann fällt die Fahrprüfung weg. Aus unserem Kurs hat sich jemand danach nur zur Prüfung Binnen angemeldet  ( halt vorher die Theorie gebüffelt ) und bestanden.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

ich habe damals für Binnen gar nix gemacht ..... 
die ganze Sache unterscheidet sich nicht soooooo sehr vom See, abgesehen von nen paar Verkehrszeichen und nen paar anderen Kleinigkeiten.
Hab für See gelernt, Mittags die Prüfung gemacht - dann in der Mittagszeit Binnen durchgeblättert und die dann am Nachmittag bestanden 

*edit*


----------



## Macker (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Schau doch mal bei Aquafun die bieten in ganz Deutschland kurse an.
Ich habe meinen da auch gemacht da kriegst du ne Tasche wo alle Unterlagen incl Navi besteck drin ist die gibst du nach der Prüfung wieder ab und gut.
Preislich war ich hoch zufrieden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## celler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



Dolfin schrieb:


> In Celle gabs doch auch ne Fahrschule, die immer Kurse angeboten hat. Die war in dieser kleine Verbindungsgasse von der Alten Grenze zur Fuhsestr.
> Ich hab meinen Schein bei Dulkys in Eicklingen gemacht - aber den gibts sicher schon lang nicht mehr.





Yupii schrieb:


> das war wohl Drews (Kronestrasse ) gewesen#c


 
@dolfin
Ist das der gewesen oder kannst dich nicht mehr dran erinnern???




Yupii schrieb:


> Also, ich hab den Schein SBF-See hier in Celle bei der VHS gemacht. Der hätte komplett ca. 370 Euronen ( incl. komplettem Material, " Fahrstunden, Prüfungsgebühren ) gekostet. Du kannst von mir zum Lernen das Buch, die Prüfungsbögen (jungfräulich) und Karten geliehen bekommen. Nur das Navigationsbesteck hatte ich auch ausgeliehen. Ach ja, ich wohne in Westercelle.


 
Ja das wäre doch mal ein Anfang, du wirst mir dazu bestimmt auch was erzählen können.
Sprich auf was ich achten muss, was ich mitbringen muss und wie das alles so vor sich läuft???
Dann könnten wir uns evt mal auf nen Nachmittag treffen?



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich habe damals für Binnen gar nix gemacht .....
> die ganze Sache unterscheidet sich nicht soooooo sehr vom See, abgesehen von nen paar Verkehrszeichen und nen paar anderen Kleinigkeiten.
> Hab für See gelernt, Mittags die Prüfung gemacht - dann in der Mittagszeit Binnen durchgeblättert und die dann am Nachmittag bestanden
> 
> falls es interessiert - hab hier 1 Lehrvideo für See u. für Binnen ne Lern-CD auf Platte .... könnte ich ja mal "Sicherheitskopien" machen


 
Weiteres dann per Pn, wegen Sicherheitskopie 



Macker schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei Aquafun die bieten in ganz Deutschland kurse an.
> Ich habe meinen da auch gemacht da kriegst du ne Tasche wo alle Unterlagen incl Navi besteck drin ist die gibst du nach der Prüfung wieder ab und gut.
> Preislich war ich hoch zufrieden.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Hab ich mal geschaut, der nächste Stand bzw Prüfungspunkt wäre für mich Hamburg :-(
Wäre, wenn ich allein fahren würde ne ganze Ecke und ich müsste dann ja auch öfter dort hin.
Einmal wäre ja nicht das Prob, könnte man ja mit was anderem verbinden...


@all
Danke schonmal für die Umfangreichen Antworten....


----------



## Yupii (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



celler schrieb:


> Ja das wäre doch mal ein Anfang, du wirst mir dazu bestimmt auch was erzählen können.
> Sprich auf was ich achten muss, was ich mitbringen muss und wie das alles so vor sich läuft???
> Dann könnten wir uns evt mal auf nen Nachmittag treffen?



Das können wir machen.


----------



## Raabiat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht, alle Beiträge des Threads zu lesen .... ABER:

ich hab im April schnell den SBF Binnen machen wollen/müssen. Mir kam's darauf an, dass ich alles inkl. Prüfung schnell über die Bühne bekomm ... und wie jeder normale Mensch wollte ich so wenig wie möglich ausgeben ...

Ich habe genau vor der Prüfung 3 Tage am Stück mit Tim Kösters online-Kurs kostenlos gelernt, einen Tag vor der Prüfung bei einer Fahrschule für 30€ die Manöver gefahren - um zu wissen, wie sich das Boot bewegt und anfühlt - und hab dann die Prüfung gemacht.

mein Vorwissen: Theorie NULL, Praxis einige Jahre mit E-Motor unterwegs (daher schon ein gewisses Gefühl für die Trägheit eines Bootes), Knoten wenig

Insgesamt: 30€ für die Probestunde (fand ich extrem wichtig und sinnvoll) + 65€ Prüfungsgebühr = 95€

Meine Meinung: mit ein wenig Lernbegabung und Willen kann man sich die Theoriekurse sparen (zumindest beim Binnenschein!). Die Testfahrt auf dem späteren Prüfungsboot war extrem wichtig. Die Fragen kann man bei Tim Köster wuderbar durchpauken und die Knoten findet man überall im Internet beschrieben.

Je nach Auffassungsgabe und "Gefühl fürs Boot" dauerts bei dem einen länger, beim anderen weniger lang. Ich schätze mich im Vergleich zu den anderen Prüflingen mit Fahrschule eher im oberen Viertel ein .... also alles richtig gemacht

FAZIT: ich mach's beim SBF See wieder genauso!
vorausgesetzt ich find mal Zeit


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Ja,
das müßte Drews gewesen sein. Die Fahrschule sollte es doch noch geben??
Ich fahr da mal rum Morgen.
Petri


----------



## celler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Jep, die gibt es noch, ist da in der kleinen Gasse.
Wohne dort in der Nähe (Jägerstrasse)
Werd da mal rum schauen oder anrufen, mal schauen ob die sowas noch anbieten...Dolfin, kommst du auch aus Celle?

@rabbiat
Hört sich ja gut an, der wWille ist da, ich würde also auch online lernen ...

Aber mal an die anderen, meint ihr ich sollte den Schein so machen oder doch eher zur Fahrschule gehen?


----------



## Edlinger (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



celler schrieb:


> Aber mal an die anderen, meint ihr ich sollte den Schein so machen oder doch eher zur Fahrschule gehen?



um solche:http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...elboot-auf-dem-Schlaenitzsee-Zwei-Frauen.html oder ähnliche Nachrichten weiterhin zu lesen reicht es " den Schein so zu machen " #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Celler
Ich arbeite in der Jägerstr. 1....

Zum Schein "selber" machen:
Ich bin selbst nicht ganz blöd und zur Zeit, als ich die Scheine gemacht habe ( vor mehr als 20 jahren ) auch noch lernfähiger gewesen als Heute.
Bevor ich z.B. im ganzen Land irgendwelchen Billiganbietern hinterher reisen würde und mein Geld und meine Zeit auf der Strasse lasse, lieber in Wohnortnähe den Schein machen.
Die Theorie - insbesondere, wenn man zuerst den Küstenschein und danach den Binnenschein macht (nur noch Theorie) - ist nicht das Problem. Es kommt ganz wesentlich darauf an, dass man die wichtigsten Grundbegriffe der Nautik lernt. Arbeiten mit Karte und Kompass usw. Plotter und GPS sind nicht Gegenstand dieser Ausbildung!
Man lernt diese Aufgaben sicherer und besser in Lerngruppen. Kleine Kniffe werden verraten und Zusammenhänge erläutert. Knoten werden geübt und das Bootfahren in der Praxis. Auch das muß man lernen und verstehen.

Bei den Scheinen ist es nicht nur wichtig, sie zu bekommen. Alles dazwischen ist wichtig - für jeden selbst. Für jeden, der die Scheine gemacht hat kommt immer die gleiche Selbsterkenntnis: Gut das ich es gemacht habe - und was hab ich für einen Mist verzapft vorher.


----------



## dogfish (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Hallo Celler,

ich kann mich dem letzten Post von Dolfin nur anschließen.
Eine gute Bootsschule ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Meine Scheine habe ich bei http://www.bootschule-freden.de gemacht, die auch in Hannover Kurse anbieten. 
Poppy, der Inhaber, ist ein geiler Typ und hat eine enorm hohe Erfolgsquote.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Yupii (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

OT @ Dolfin
kann man da auch arbeiten..:q

Bei der VHS kostete der Kurs 68 Euronen, unser Ausbilder hat ne eigene Schule in Faßberg. Billiger gings nicht und war vor der Haustür
Der Vorteil war, dass wir auf seinem Boot mit 15 PS, auf dem wir die Fahrstunden absolvierten, auch die Prüfung führen. Wenn ich bedenke, die Freunde aus Braunschweig "durften" auf nem grossen Pott mit 95 PS fahren#d#d. So haben sie sich auch teilweise angestellt, da klappte noch nicht mal das Anlegen im 3. oder 4. Anlauf. Ist aber nicht zu verdenken, so etwas als Neuling bei der Prüfung fahren zu dürfen/müssen.


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Dank erstmal wieder für die umfangreichen Antworten.
Kann mir nun noch einer den Unterschied zwischen dem
-SBF-See
-SBF-Binnen
-SBF-Küste
erklären?

@Yupii
Hast du ne Adresse von der VHS, bzw nen Ansprechpartner?


----------



## detlefb (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



celler schrieb:


> Dank erstmal wieder für die umfangreichen Antworten.
> Kann mir nun noch einer den Unterschied zwischen dem
> -SBF-See
> -SBF-Binnen
> ...



Die Anworten findest du hier:

http://www.dmyv.de/index.php?id=260


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Ja Jupi, mancheiner arbeitet hier - und mancheiner macht hier nur Arbeit!

SBF Küste?? Noch nie gesehen.. Küstenschifferschein ist ein Kann- kein Mußpapier.


----------



## Yupii (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

meinst Du vielleicht den SKS?


----------



## Yupii (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



celler schrieb:


> @Yupii
> Hast du ne Adresse von der VHS, bzw nen Ansprechpartner?



VHS-Celle.de
aber da sind auch Ferien


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*



Edlinger schrieb:


> um solche:http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...elboot-auf-dem-Schlaenitzsee-Zwei-Frauen.html oder ähnliche Nachrichten weiterhin zu lesen reicht es " den Schein so zu machen " #h


 
Danke dir für die Aufklärung, dass sollte ein guter Grund sein ihn in der Fahrschule zu machen ....#6



detlefb schrieb:


> Die Anworten findest du hier:
> 
> http://www.dmyv.de/index.php?id=260


 
Supi, danke...



Yupii schrieb:


> VHS-Celle.de
> aber da sind auch Ferien


 
Jo, hab ich auch schon gesehen..
Werd nun bei dem in Faßberg, in Winsen und bei der Bootsschule-Freden nochmal anrufen...



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ja Jupi, mancheiner arbeitet hier - und mancheiner macht hier nur Arbeit!
> 
> SBF Küste?? Noch nie gesehen.. Küstenschifferschein ist ein Kann- kein Mußpapier.


 
Coole, Sache, dann brauch ich mir ja keine Gedanken mehr um mein Auto machen was an der Straße steht, du passt schon drauf auf, ansonsten gibts Pn ;-)

Man könnt sich ja dann mal aufn Aufklärungsbier treffen, dann kannst mir bisschen was über den Schein erzählen, bzw mir und meiner Freundin ;-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Schick mal n Bild von deiner Freundin......|supergri

Na klar, jederzeit. PN und so...


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Pn ist raus...

Achso, hast du evt noch Unterlagen die du mitgringen kannst oder sind die schon verjährt, ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist..


----------



## celler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.buhlheller-yachting.de/

Prüfungsgebühren von 95 Euro kommen dann auch noch auf mich zu. Aber muss ich jetzt zweimal 95 Euro bezahlen oder nur einmal (für See und Binnen)
Ich weiß nicht wie das läuft ...


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Ich habe für den See 120 und für den Binnen 80 Euro Prüfungsgebühr bezahlt.


----------



## detlefb (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein....Fragen....*

Hier:
http://pa-hamburg.de/

findest du Informationen über Prüfungsgebühren und Termine im Umland Hamburg. Soweit mir bekannt wird Niedersachsen über Bremen bearbeitet.
Da habe ich aber grad keine I-Net Adresse. 
Ich denke aber das die Frau Schmidt auch da weiter helfen kann.
Edit
Na siehste geht doch...viel besser hier:

http://pa-bremen.de/

http://pa-hannover.de/


----------

